# Baujahr von meinem Blizzard?



## Robat64 (20. Juni 2004)

Hello

habe mein RM Blizzard 1994 (siehe Bild) gebraucht gekauft, aber damals nicht wirklich nachgefragt, welches Baujahr es denn war. Habe einen Katalog aus 1990 und 1994 gefunden, in beiden sind die Blizzards unterschiedlich. Ich tippe also auf 1991 oder 1992. Was mich verwundert ist nur die Ausstattung: lt. Katalog gabs 1990 und 1994 keinen Synchros Vorbau und keine Synchros Sattelstütze serienmäßig und die Felgen waren auch keine Araya RM17 wie bei meinem. Also, ich bin etwas verwirrt. Hat man in einer Serie zwischen 1990 und 1994 Synchros verbaut um dann wieder davon abzukommen. Oder sind diese Parts vielleicht nachgerüstet? Wer weiss was, würde mich freuen, wenn wir das Geburtsjahr ermitteln könnten. Ach ja, und falls das Jahr feststeht, vielleicht hat ja irgendjemand einen Katalog / Datenblatt aus dem Jahr... Danke schon jetzt.


----------



## Phil Claus (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo Robat64,

bei Deinem Rocky Mountain Blizzard handelt es sich um ein Modell des Jahres 1991. Bezüglich der Specs können wir keine Aussage treffen, da uns hierfür keinerlei Informationen vorliegen, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robat64 (21. Juni 2004)

Hi Phil

danke für die rasche Antwort, jetzt weiß ich endlich mal Bescheid...
Habe vor den (noch immer sehr geilen) Rahmen im Winter mal neu lackieren (Pulvern) zu lassen. Kann man bei euch RM Aufkleber (Schriftzug, Logo,..) beziehen?


----------



## Phil Claus (21. Juni 2004)

Hi Robat,

Stickerkits können über Deinen Rocky Mountain Händler  bestellt werden. Ein Komplettkit wird jedoch für das Baujahr Deines Rahmens nicht einfach werden.


----------



## ksb (25. Juni 2004)

hi robat,
ich habe ein 90`er blizzard. serienmässig waren keine syncros teile dran. alle die ich kenne haben aber schon gleich beim händler einen vorbau und eine sattelstütze von syncros einbauen lassen. mein rad hat wolber at-18 felgen .
gruss stefan


----------



## Fixel (27. Juni 2004)

@robat64
das 91er blizzard kam mit syncros gabel, vorbau und lenker. sattelstütze war ein schwarze ritchey. laufräder waren standard wolber at18 mit xt-naben und dt comp-speichen. steuersatz war deore dx, rest der komponenten war komplett deore xt mit sti-shiftern. 

gruß
fixel


----------

